
Show HN: Persistence of sklearn models, tens of times faster, smaller - alsadi
https://github.com/muayyad-alsadi/sklearn_msgpack
======
Labo333
Good idea.

It would be even better to provide an installable module (setup.py) and to
upload it on pypi!

I have been there, it's never fun the first time but it's really rewarding :)

